

Step-By-step Guide Building a Twitter Monitoring Apps with MeteorJS from Scratch - kafechew
http://kafechew.com/2015/05/30/twitter-monitoring-apps-with-meteorjs-building-from-scratch/

======
kafechew
My recent years of interests and works were all about social media monitoring.
We had built an enterprise grade version, Croakun based on python/django,
tracking facebook, twitter, instagram, youtube, blogs, forums, … and presented
in interactive dashboard for decision making. MeteorJS is hot recently. One
language for all is promising (Javascript for frontend and backend). I would
like to build a meteorjs-based twitter monitoring apps while exploring more
about meteorjs.

